# 2006 RAM 2500 rocker switch panels



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello all,
I have two rocker switch panels that I need to install somewhere for controlling lights. Can anyone provide ideas or suggestions on where to install them on a 2006 RAM 2500 model? Thanks.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

On the overhead... depending on the switch you can fit 6-8. Or the grab handle pillar. I'm doing the same thing.
I also ordered:
Pilot PL-SW16 4 Way Gel Panel Switch
Not sure where I'm putting it.
Also have:
Pilot PL-SW29 4 Channel Wireless Remote Switch

along with a bunch of small rocker switches - everything from amazon:
12pc OLS 12V DC 25 Amp On/Off Rocker Switch IP65 Waterproof 3P SPST Red LED Indicator
HOTSYSTEM 10PC New 20A 12V Round Rocker Toggle Switch Green LED SPST For All
E Support Heavy Duty 20A 125V 15A 250V SPST 2 Terminal Pin ON/OFF Rocker Toggle Switch Metal Bat Waterproof Boot Cap Cover Black Pack of 5


I ordered the switches in the winter and spring... now installing them.
I'm putting the fuel filter heater near the fuel gauge.


----------



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

Gasjr4wd,
Thanks for the info. I'm not sure the overhead install would work for me. I have two separate switch panels that contain 5 switches each, they are not individual rocker switches. Can you show me an example of what you are referring to ? Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you post what your working with?
10 switches is a lot. 

Auto or manual? 4x4 on the floor?


----------



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry, total of 8 switches, 4 switches per panel. I have one switch panel to control on/off and flash pattern select on front and rear strobes and the other panel controls the traffic advisor only. I will attach photos as you requested of the switch panels. Oh, also, it is 4x4 and automatic. I can post a photo of the dash/console setup if that helps. You will see the custom mount for my 2m/440 radio as well. Thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok what about moving the cb into that slot right behind it, and putting the switchs where it's at now?
Or making a custom switch box for them all.


----------



## bkspear (Apr 7, 2016)

The radio would not fit into that slot, its too wide. Also, because it outputs 50W, it would have restricted airflow for cooling and possibly overheat (see large heatsink on the back of the radio). I am open to the idea of a custom switch panel, but still back to my original question of where to mount it.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

dieselss,

Hitting 10 switches isn't hard...
flasher/beacon light
rear flood/backup lights
front driving lights
front take down lights
inside back window fan
fuel filter heaters
left and right flood
spreader vibrator
seat heaters
spreader light
air compressor
bed lights
torque converter lockup

just to name a few...

bkspear,

I forgot, if you have a Edge CTS2 or similar you can control anything with that. But you gotta buy their $100 harness to add it.
my main thought:
http://www.ramforumz.com/showthread.php?t=96013
but there is also:
http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/dodge/1037611-2nd-gen-ram-added-switches-gauges.html
http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=336875
bunches of ideas.
google: dodge ram overhead switch

some people mount switches on the side of the center console near the floor...
cummins forum has a few ideas.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

bkspear;2143141 said:


> Gasjr4wd,
> Thanks for the info. I'm not sure the overhead install would work for me. I have two separate switch panels that contain 5 switches each, they are not individual rocker switches. Can you show me an example of what you are referring to ? Thanks!


and don't forget you can use cat5/cat6 to trigger the relays... (one "wire" for 4 switches)


----------

